
Still Debating With Plato--Is Mathematics Discovered or Invented? - naish
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/31392/title/Still_debating_with_Plato
======
LPTS
False Dichotomy.

~~~
bruenig
This frustrates me. I want to respond to you, but you blipped out a two word
response that could mean so many things. In what way is it a false dichotomy.
Unless you are saying someone invented it and then now humans are discovering
it. Or what? I mean I just don't even know where to begin given the lack of
original explanation on your part.

~~~
LPTS
Sorry. I just think it could also be neither.

To me, it doesn't seem to makes sense to say mathematics is out there, waiting
to be discovered, because of godel's incompleteness. What would the structure
of the mathematics that is waiting to be discovered be? For any of
mathematical system, there is a true statement in that system that cannot be
proven. If mathematics is out there waiting to be discovered, I don't
understand how Godel's incompleteness would stand when applied.

I also don't think mathematics is some cultural artifact people invented.

